# My Baby has finally Arrived.... Yay!!!



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Today I had my Katsura Orange MY17 delivered, the weather was absolutely beautiful which really brought the colour out and it looked absolutely amazing. I feel truly blessed to be the proud owner of such an awesome beast. Even though Ive had 3 other 35's and plenty of other older GTR's over the years the new 35 is by far the most beautifully designed and manufactured gtr in my opinion. I'm going to get my lad to put some pics up later tonight.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Really want to see that Interior.

Congrats.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations have fun and stay safe :clap::clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Waiting for pics:chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Enjoy! 

Tango rules... 

Only Jealous


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Class enjoy new cars r some buzz!!!!


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

Congrats just need some pictures now :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Make sure your wear shades before looking......


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wheres the pics!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

WE don't believe you.. lol


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

My lad has just come home so he's going to upload some pics, I am useless when it comes to computers I only know how to switch it on.... Lol, I'm soo glad I chose the katsura orange with the prestige Red leather... Looks amazing


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

He's to embarrassed to post pictures of his brown car


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stealth69 said:


> He's to embarrassed to post pictures of his brown car


LOL....


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Intrepid_JB (Jun 12, 2016)

Enjoy. Mine arrived in January in the same external colour. Its an amazing car. One totally satisfied customer...
It was hard doing the 1200 mile run in but taking it through the Highlands for 10 days to do it made it much more fun... then straight in an optimisation service...


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Love the orange but not sure on the red interior.
Any more pics of the inside?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll take some pics tomorrow and get them up


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice mate :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Lovely! one past me in Liverpool last week and look amazing in that colour


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Love the orange but not sure on the red interior.
> Any more pics of the inside?


I have to agree with that. It does look a bit "Huggy Bear" !


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks ace congrats, i like the red interior, looks lush!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TEAM_KHAN said:


>




I think its the red steering wheel & door panels that don't look right to me. 
The seats and dash I quite like but with the above its just a bit too red for me.

Love the orange


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations on the new beast - looks fantastic.


----------



## roscop123 (Jan 12, 2017)

Minted !


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Love it, inside and out!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Love the interior.

Good choice.

Never going to like that orange though.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice indeed and hope you enjoy it after such a long wait!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you fellas for your kind words


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

looks very shiny! take it out and get it dirty


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Love the interior.
> 
> Good choice.
> 
> Never going to like that orange though.


Cheers Adam, the Orange isn't for everyone especially if you have a thing for DMG which is also a fantastic colour but I tell you it's an amazing colour and it changes its tone with different light on it.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm an old school Skyline guy, but I must say I do like this one! 


Congratulations


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I.am.Sully said:


> I'm an old school Skyline guy, but I must say I do like this one!
> 
> 
> Congratulations


Cheers fella


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Mashallah enjoy in good health! 

How do you find it compared to the previous model?


----------



## MonacoMaven (Mar 18, 2016)

looks very good.
Enjoy your new car.


----------



## mcacuk (Jan 18, 2014)

Congratulations pal, beautiful motor. Enjoy. :chuckle:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Mashallah looks great! Good choice on the interior


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo those seats look real comfy more puffy, are they over cba/dba...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lovely, only thing I'd worry about is the steering wheel getting grubby, think it would be better black!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Lovely, only thing I'd worry about is the steering wheel getting grubby, think it would be better black!


Agree along with the door panels


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The centre console is so much nicer in the MY17 though.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chou said:


> Mashallah enjoy in good health!
> 
> How do you find it compared to the previous model?


Awesome, the changes are very noticeable in every way... Much more refined and pleasant to drive


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chronos said:


> Takamo those seats look real comfy more puffy, are they over cba/dba...


Much more comfortable and wider fit


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Car looks lovely, enjoy!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> The centre console is so much nicer in the MY17 though.




Quick cancel your order:chuckle:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Awesome, the changes are very noticeable in every way... Much more refined and pleasant to drive


I agree, I picked mine up today and the changes are definitely for the good. 
A very nice place to for sure.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TREG said:


> Quick cancel your order:chuckle:


In a couple of years maybe...:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> The centre console is so much nicer in the MY17 though.


I've just sorted that issue ;-)

Definitely agree tho


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats... Lovely mate.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Not a fan of R35s but that does look nice ??


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you fellas for your kind words, out of all my GTR's I've been blessed to have owned this one has revieved the most positive comments from young and old and I personally feel that this model has really been refined in every way


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Well enjoy and be safe! Don't get tango'd


----------



## neo786 (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks great, nice colour combo... very tempted to upgrade myself!


----------



## 34_GTR (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks lovely, congratulations! I do like what they have done with revisions to the front.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

neo786 said:


> Looks great, nice colour combo... very tempted to upgrade myself!


I would if I was you. The best r35 for sure!


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

lovely mate enjoy


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheers fellas I'm really greatfull for your kind words


----------



## idj-uk (Aug 3, 2016)

The colour looks fantastic. Love the way it pings when the sun hits it.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done fella !!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

After driving it for a couple of days it's soo much more refined and the steering is so much more precise, the gearbox is much smoother and the torque delivery is noticeably better it's not as violent which would be kinder on the transmission and tyres, the brakes feel sharper and the exhaust tone is lovely with just a Y pipe. The suspension is much more stable and comfortable in comfort mode. I love it it's like as if Nissan were reading my mind when they made these changes.... Looks, drives, feels and handles amazing.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Takamo said:


> After driving it for a couple of days it's soo much more refined and the steering is so much more precise, the gearbox is much smoother and the torque delivery is noticeably better it's not as violent which would be kinder on the transmission and tyres, the brakes feel sharper and the exhaust tone is lovely with just a Y pipe. The suspension is much more stable and comfortable in comfort mode. I love it it's like as if Nissan were reading my mind when they made these changes.... Looks, drives, feels and handles amazing.


Any plans for mods?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> After driving it for a couple of days it's soo much more refined and the steering is so much more precise, the gearbox is much smoother and the torque delivery is noticeably better it's not as violent which would be kinder on the transmission and tyres, the brakes feel sharper and the exhaust tone is lovely with just a Y pipe. The suspension is much more stable and comfortable in comfort mode. I love it it's like as if Nissan were reading my mind when they made these changes.... Looks, drives, feels and handles amazing.


Couldn't have described it better myself!
Did you listen to it before the Y pipe was fitted and if so did it make much of a difference. The dealer where I bought mine were telling me that it didn't sound as good as the older models which had had the pipe fitted. Interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> After driving it for a couple of days it's soo much more refined and the steering is so much more precise, the gearbox is much smoother and the torque delivery is noticeably better it's not as violent which would be kinder on the transmission and tyres, the brakes feel sharper and the exhaust tone is lovely with just a Y pipe. The suspension is much more stable and comfortable in comfort mode. I love it it's like as if Nissan were reading my mind when they made these changes.... Looks, drives, feels and handles amazing.


The steering may feel more precise because you're on stock runflats now, did you have Michelins on your previous car, the loss of steering feel is very noticable with them 

I know you're running it in, but have you put any switches into R mode yet? That activates the ASE (active sound enhancement) and it plays exhaust noise strongly through the speakers, in a screamy trumpety titanium tone. I've been trying to gauge people's feelings on that, but not getting much feedback, I think most drivers (including youtube reviewers) don't even realise it's there, which amazes me as it is very very loud and screamy and coming straight out of the speakers!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> The steering may feel more precise because you're on stock runflats now, did you have Michelins on your previous car, the loss of steering feel is very noticable with them
> 
> I know you're running it in, but have you put any switches into R mode yet? That activates the ASE (active sound enhancement) and it plays exhaust noise strongly through the speakers, in a screamy trumpety titanium tone. I've been trying to gauge people's feelings on that, but not getting much feedback, I think most drivers (including youtube reviewers) don't even realise it's there, which amazes me as it is very very loud and screamy and coming straight out of the speakers!


 The steering is definitely more precise, I had runflats on my MY15 and there is a very noticeable difference between the 2 cars.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Chou said:


> Any plans for mods?


Not for at least a year, then maybe stage one and downpipes at max


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> Couldn't have described it better myself!
> Did you listen to it before the Y pipe was fitted and if so did it make much of a difference. The dealer where I bought mine were telling me that it didn't sound as good as the older models which had had the pipe fitted. Interested to hear your opinion.


Yes I did listen to another stock and it deffinatly needs a Y pipe... I can't believe that it does not come from the factory with one.... Sounds amazing


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Trevgtr said:


> The steering may feel more precise because you're on stock runflats now, did you have Michelins on your previous car, the loss of steering feel is very noticable with them
> 
> I know you're running it in, but have you put any switches into R mode yet? That activates the ASE (active sound enhancement) and it plays exhaust noise strongly through the speakers, in a screamy trumpety titanium tone. I've been trying to gauge people's feelings on that, but not getting much feedback, I think most drivers (including youtube reviewers) don't even realise it's there, which amazes me as it is very very loud and screamy and coming straight out of the speakers!



Yes I did have Michelins on my previous gtr but I've had four 35's now in total and I've had stock tyres on them as well and I can tell you for 100% that it's not down to the tyres only, the steering is much much more precise and the suspension also helps. As for the R modes no I haven't used them yet because I'm running it in, I've been told to only use the comfort option on the suspension for the first 300 miles which is cool with me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Yes I did listen to another stock and it deffinatly needs a Y pipe... I can't believe that it does not come from the factory with one.... Sounds amazing


Which pipe did you go for?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> Which pipe did you go for?


Milteck


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Milteck


I take it that it doesn't effect the valve opening on the exhaust? And I guess you haven't found out yet what that sounds like as you have to stay under 3500 rpm


----------



## Ahmedm353 (Mar 10, 2017)

*Looks great*

Congrats on your new car. Planning to get any mods?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I take it that it doesn't effect the valve opening on the exhaust? And I guess you haven't found out yet what that sounds like as you have to stay under 3500 rpm


No it does not affect the valve operation at all, it was fitted by the dealership before I collected it and I asked the question and was told that it doesn't.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Ahmedm353 said:


> Congrats on your new car. Planning to get any mods?


Cheers, no not yet not for at least one year, to be honest it's a pleasure to have such a refined car for a change


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> The steering is definitely more precise, I had runflats on my MY15 and there is a very noticeable difference between the 2 cars.


I couldn't tell any difference at all. Can you back that up with the MY17 spec that has changed from the MY15 to create this sharper feel? I suspect spec is the same, happy to be corrected though


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Yes I did have Michelins on my previous gtr but I've had four 35's now in total and I've had stock tyres on them as well and I can tell you for 100% that it's not down to the tyres only, the steering is much much more precise and the suspension also helps. As for the R modes no I haven't used them yet because I'm running it in, I've been told to only use the comfort option on the suspension for the first 300 miles which is cool with me.


I think they have told you wrong, there's so much misinformation that goes around even from HPC's. Correct procedure (at least right up to MY17 and probably including MY17) is normal N suspension mode for the first 300 miles, comfort after 300 and right up to 1200.

Regarding steering feel, I felt they had made the power steering feel slightly lighter which can create the illusion of precision, even though it's actually the same. Same with the brakes, I felt like they were slightly more servo assisted than pre 17 models creating the illisuion of sharpness.

When you get round to using R mode you won't hear the exhaust and Y pipe benefit anymore, the speaker noise is very overpowering.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Trevgtr said:


> I think they have told you wrong, there's so much misinformation that goes around even from HPC's. Correct procedure (at least right up to MY17 and probably including MY17) is normal N suspension mode for the first 300 miles, comfort after 300 and right up to 1200.
> 
> Regarding steering feel, I felt they had made the power steering feel slightly lighter which can create the illusion of precision, even though it's actually the same. Same with the brakes, I felt like they were slightly more servo assisted than pre 17 models creating the illisuion of sharpness.
> 
> When you get round to using R mode you won't hear the exhaust and Y pipe benefit anymore, the speaker noise is very overpowering.


Either way regardless of how they achieve the better feeling when using the steering and brakes its better then isn't it, the end user being the driver benefits from the changes, have you driven both to compare because I have and I can tell you there is a straightway noticeable difference. About the suspension setting I'm only going by the dealership instructions but I normally drive my cars in comfort mode anyway so thats fine with me


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> I couldn't tell any difference at all. Can you back that up with the MY17 spec that has changed from the MY15 to create this sharper feel? I suspect spec is the same, happy to be corrected though


It was the first thing I noticed on a test drive. I don't know if or what they changed but if feels different to me.

You could have a point about the lightness of it and this giving the impression of feeling more precise. In any case it is a much better car in my opinion and I am absolutely loving it!!


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> I think they have told you wrong, there's so much misinformation that goes around even from HPC's. Correct procedure (at least right up to MY17 and probably including MY17) is normal N suspension mode for the first 300 miles, comfort after 300 and right up to 1200.
> 
> Regarding steering feel, I felt they had made the power steering feel slightly lighter which can create the illusion of precision, even though it's actually the same. Same with the brakes, I felt like they were slightly more servo assisted than pre 17 models creating the illisuion of sharpness.
> 
> When you get round to using R mode you won't hear the exhaust and Y pipe benefit anymore, the speaker noise is very overpowering.


I was told leave all settings in N. After 300 miles I could put suspension in comfort and stay below 3500 revs until 1200 miles.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I was told leave all settings in N. After 300 miles I could put suspension in comfort and stay below 3500 revs until 1200 miles.


I just called up my NHPC AF Nobels and they confirmed that the suspension must be in comfort mode for the first 300 miles allowing them to settle which makes sense because the softer the dampers the quicker they'll bounce up and down.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> I just called up my NHPC AF Nobels and they confirmed that the suspension must be in comfort mode for the first 300 miles allowing them to settle which makes sense because the softer the dampers the quicker they'll bounce up and down.


I must of miss understood them then.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I was told leave all settings in N. After 300 miles I could put suspension in comfort and stay below 3500 revs until 1200 miles.


Unfortunately they have told you wrong (misinformation) as well.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I must of miss understood them then.


No, they got that bit right


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Unfortunately they have told you wrong (misinformation) as well.


Well I haven't done 100 miles yet and I will put it in comfort, guess I should have read the manual.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> Well I haven't done 100 miles yet and I will put it in comfort, guess I should have read the manual.


No lol, it should be in N for first 300 miles, they got that bit right, but not over 3500 rpm only applies for the first 300 miles not 1200.

Between 300 and 600 avoid rapid acceleration between 1st and 3rd gear. Avoid sharp steering and braking. Switch suspension to Comfort.

Between 600 and 1200 remain in Comfort. Drive in M with engine speeds kept relatively high.

If you over mollycoddle the first 1200 miles there is a chance the clutch may take longer to properly engage.


----------



## wd1506 (Dec 30, 2015)

that looks one real nice car. in my humble and personal opinion that is one of the best colours that Nissan do and it suits the gtr .
all the best,:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

wd1506 said:


> that looks one real nice car. in my humble and personal opinion that is one of the best colours that Nissan do and it suits the gtr .
> all the best,:smokin::smokin::smokin:


Thank you fella, I have to agree not because I like it but I've had loads of compliments from complete strangers on beautiful the colour of the car and colour of the interior looks which you really have to see in the flesh as the pics do it no justice.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

More pics!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Very very nice mashallah, drive safely and enjoy your experiences with this car.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> No lol, it should be in N for first 300 miles, they got that bit right, but not over 3500 rpm only applies for the first 300 miles not 1200.
> 
> Between 300 and 600 avoid rapid acceleration between 1st and 3rd gear. Avoid sharp steering and braking. Switch suspension to Comfort.
> 
> ...


I still find it staggering how people with some very high performance machinery can't get bedding in of mechanical components in their head. 

Some of my mates think 1200 running in is like some kind of danger zone where they have to be as careful as possible, they don't realise that the engine never reaches it's full operating parameters if they're too careful therefore when they go for their initial service the parts haven't actually bedded in and then they give it the beans after the service which is probably leading to lots of metal residue in the oil for the next year.

People seem to just concentrate on what they shouldn't do rather than bedding in as a procedure where they need to hit certain target of operation to ensure the mechanical parts gets bedded in fully.

One of the guys I mentioned above must have kept the car below 3k revs for 1200 miles then after the first optimisation drove it very hard, unsurprisingly at 7k miles his MY16 needed a new gearbox.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I actually prefer the bed it in hard ethos.

Proper pressure at high boost ensures that the rings are well and truly seated in their grooves as they are cut into the cylinder liner.

This has been shown to promote strong compression and leads to a healthier engine and better performance.

But, aside from this, I don't think it makes the blindest bit of difference in the GT-R since the initial period for doing this is long gone by the time the car is delivered.

I'm not convinced there's any value in the bedding in period other than forcing people to think they need to drive slowly during new ownership of a performance vehicle.

I reckon it's a sneaky way of reducing the number of accidents when people jump in their new GT-R for the first time.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Couldn't agree more except for me it's more about altering the customers' perceptions that they are buying something different than other sports cars. More marketing than actual engineering reasoning.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have to agree with you guys, personally I'm on the same page as Adam but God forbidding anything happen before the the 1200 miles running in period... You know what Nissan are like for getting out of warranty claims so purely for that reason I'm sticking to the stated rules which I have to agree is killing me but I'm planning to do the 900 miles in around 2 weeks and then drive up to Scotland for its 1200 miles service which will make it 1200 in total and then I'm gunna drift it out of the dealers car park.... Lol:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

Congrats Pal.

Looks Great. I have had mine since September last year. Just put on 2800 miles so far. It is an awsome car. You will really enjoy it. In my opinion the best colour by far. I have gone for the black interior.

Did the carbon engine cover come as an option?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Katsura said:


> Congrats Pal.
> 
> Looks Great. I have had mine since September last year. Just put on 2800 miles so far. It is an awsome car. You will really enjoy it. In my opinion the best colour by far. I have gone for the black interior.
> 
> Did the carbon engine cover come as an option?


Hi fella no my lad bought it for me as a present from F1 carbon and then he made a custom katsura orange Gtr badge for it, it looks great. Yeah I'm really enjoying getting back into a gtr longest period of time I've been out of one. Cheers for the kind words bruv


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think one of the best improvements is the transmission, it's so smooth and quiet. I very rarely used auto in my previous Gtrs but having to do a few hundred miles for the running in process has made me realise how much improved it is. Gear changes are so sweet!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I think one of the best improvements is the transmission, it's so smooth and quiet. I very rarely used auto in my previous Gtrs but having to do a few hundred miles for the running in process has made me realise how much improved it is. Gear changes are so sweet!


Totally agree, drove to Buckingham yesterday and the transmission noises were completely absent and the gear change is much more smoother like you say.... I love the improvements best choice I've made


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks fab. I'm contemplating a MY15 to MY17 change in the summer. 
Having done only 13k in my car from new, there's no way to persuade my wife that it makes financial sense but that's really not the point of running a GT-R now, is it... 
??


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Adamantium said:


> I actually prefer the bed it in hard ethos.
> 
> Proper pressure at high boost ensures that the rings are well and truly seated in their grooves as they are cut into the cylinder liner.
> 
> ...


Have to agree really. The run it in hard method would be my method of choice having seen the difference on 2JZ engines


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beillynoy said:


> Looks fab. I'm contemplating a MY15 to MY17 change in the summer.
> Having done only 13k in my car from new, there's no way to persuade my wife that it makes financial sense but that's really not the point of running a GT-R now, is it...
> ??


There is no sense at all but I did just that and don't regret it for one minute. Fantastic upgrade!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

As a stock car it's amazing on power delivery and the comfort is amazingly better compared to the earlier cars, it's lovely as a daily driver and the performance feels like a good strong stage 3 car in my opinion, I know the bhp figures aren't the same as a stage 3 car but its power delivery and how well it puts it down it feels as strong if not stronger.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

How's the handling? My last stage five with litchfield suspension was brilliant, my MY09 shocking. I've put my r34 for sale now with the intention of getting an MY17 to replace


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Looks beautiful, counting the days down until I pick mine up on Saturday. Might even contemplate an orange wrap :squintdan


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> How's the handling? My last stage five with litchfield suspension was brilliant, my MY09 shocking. I've put my r34 for sale now with the intention of getting an MY17 to replace


I found the stock suspension to be improved and the steering has also improved so the combination is deffinatly noticeable when it comes to to handling and at higher speeds the down force and aerodynamics have changed the feel and it feels more stable at high speed


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

I take it the gentle run in has gone out the window then! Must be the lovely weather :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Stewy said:


> I take it the gentle run in has gone out the window then! Must be the lovely weather :bowdown1:


Ran it in 300miles at under 3k revs and the 4.5k revs onwards I'm on 550miles now :chuckle:


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

That's very restrained :bowdown1:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Stewy said:


> That's very restrained :bowdown1:


It's killing me but not long to go now I'm planning a couple of long journeys next week which should take it to the 1200+miles and then it's time to let it loose:smokin:


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Likewise , I'm booked into going to Glencoe and back then booked in for a service.

Before that though I'm dropping it off for a week as I'm going to get the car fully wrapped by pwpro


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Stewy said:


> Likewise , I'm booked into going to Glencoe and back then booked in for a service.
> 
> Before that though I'm dropping it off for a week as I'm going to get the car fully wrapped by pwpro


What colour wrap?


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

I'm going for the Xpel clear protection film, over the white paintwork


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Big Stewy said:


> I'm going for the Xpel clear protection film, over the white paintwork


What's the cost for the full car


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I will do the same I think but just to front end


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

£4.5k, but looking at the videos it looks well worth it. Hopefully booked in when I pick it up on Saturday, so steady 16 miles and then i'm not going to see or use it until the 13 April !. And you think your frustrated


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I must be one of the few but I have never experienced a problem in protecting my paintwork. I have had 3 white Gtrs now and have protected them all with good ceramic coatings, stone chips have never been a problem and the paintwork as remained immaculate. I only do around 3k-5k miles per year so maybe that has helped.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I must be one of the few but I have never experienced a problem in protecting my paintwork. I have had 3 white Gtrs now and have protected them all with good ceramic coatings, stone chips have never been a problem and the paintwork as remained immaculate. I only do around 3k-5k miles per year so maybe that has helped.


Do you take it on motorways or A roads because that's where they normally happen.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Do you take it on motorways or A roads because that's where they normally happen.


To be honest not too much motorway driving, mostly A & B roads. Maybe I have just been lucky!
I find the ceramic coating excellent and the car seems to stay cleaner for longer.
I use a Hydrophobic Spray Sealant as well.


----------



## paulg1979 (Aug 18, 2016)

I recently watched how the GTR was built on TV and the last step is to rag the hell out of each car around a track. They were thrashing it to the redline, hard on the brakes so I'm sure the running in procedure is to stop people wrapping it around a tree.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

paulg1979 said:


> I recently watched how the GTR was built on TV and the last step is to rag the hell out of each car around a track. They were thrashing it to the redline, hard on the brakes so I'm sure the running in procedure is to stop people wrapping it around a tree.


Your probably rite but you know what Nissan warranty department is like any excuse to get out of paying if they can pass the blame


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

paulg1979 said:


> I recently watched how the GTR was built on TV and the last step is to rag the hell out of each car around a track. They were thrashing it to the redline, hard on the brakes so I'm sure the running in procedure is to stop people wrapping it around a tree.


I am not so sure that in reality they actually do that.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Will64 said:


> I am not so sure that in reality they actually do that.


My new 17 car came with 20miles on the clock and the dealer told me that the Nissan factory test each gtr around there test track before it's given the all clear and that they come with average 20-50miles on the clock because some cars have some minor problems and they are rectified and then the track process is repeated until its perfect mechanically.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Takamo said:


> My new 17 car came with 20miles on the clock and the dealer told me that the Nissan factory test each gtr around there test track before it's given the all clear and that they come with average 20-50miles on the clock because some cars have some minor problems and they are rectified and then the track process is repeated until its perfect mechanically.


I meant that I don't think they hammer them around the track like they show in the TV prog. 
It would be interesting to know what Litchfields recommend for their LM20!
Do they say rag it from the start or run in it in like Nissan advise.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I think logic would say a mixture of all driving is probably best for the car during the first 1000 miles or so. Some people won't even put any of the switches into R mode before the first optimistaion at 1200 miles because the book says so, that's just daft, the operation of those R modes needs to be used and tested. As someone said earlier, I think mollycoddling the car right upto 1200 miles, then ragging it straight after, would be a bad thing. Break it in gently but proggresively is good IMO.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I must be one of the few but I have never experienced a problem in protecting my paintwork. I have had 3 white Gtrs now and have protected them all with good ceramic coatings, stone chips have never been a problem and the paintwork as remained immaculate. I only do around 3k-5k miles per year so maybe that has helped.


Agreed, I just couldn't throw thousands at a protective wrap. From my experience over the years, 99% of stonechips seem to happen with enthusiatic driving with other cars or bikes, machine gunning the front of your car with grit.

I learnt the hard way haha, so nowadays I don't race other cars or even get anywhere close to the rear of another car at speed, sounds a bit boring but my 1 year old car has no chips or road rash.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Big Stewy said:


> I'm going for the Xpel clear protection film, over the white paintwork


Had mine done by PWPro - worth every penny.


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

Will64 said:


> I meant that I don't think they hammer them around the track like they show in the TV prog.
> It would be interesting to know what Litchfields recommend for their LM20!
> Do they say rag it from the start or run in it in like Nissan advise.


Collecting my LM20 in the next few weeks, same 'run in' procedure as per every other GTR I've had and same 1200 optimisation:runaway::chairshot


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ludez said:


> Collecting my LM20 in the next few weeks, same 'run in' procedure as per every other GTR I've had and same 1200 optimisation:runaway::chairshot


Congrats!

When did you order it? what colour?


----------



## ludez (May 23, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When did you order it? what colour?


Appreciate it.
Will become more active on here as opposed to reading and get up a project thread (heavily active on focusrsoc) first ordered just after autosport, drove up had a test drive and sorted everything out; they're having a few problems gathering parts at the moment so going to collect on my TSW Nurburgrings as opposed to the rays and without the front and rear carbon lip which they'll fit at the optomisation - after much deliberation and many sleepless nights went DMG again (same as my last one) with gold rays, had a hard toss up between Daytona, Black like my original 2009 and another DMG.:bowdown1:


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

DMG is the best :chuckle:


----------



## T2 MSW (Feb 1, 2017)

Mr.B said:


> DMG is the best :chuckle:


Couldn't agree more


----------

